# No matter how big your balls are



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

This guys are bigger

Eric Teboul World Record MPH at Santa Pod Raceway - YouTube


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Yet somehow, without the noise and flame, it didn't seem overly exciting...

Anyone else think that ?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm surprised his arms weren't ripped out the sockets, he has big balls.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

If his balls are that big, how does he stay on the bike ...

Cahoonas Grande!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

No matter how big your balls are, they will be deflated and shrink after one of those runs.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sammy Miller's rocket car was quicker and it still holds the world record for the quickest 1/4 mile ever, unbeaten since 1984.

The guy has got big balls though.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^^ and the terminal time/speed was... ?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

3.58 seconds and about 386 mph

Nigel, where've you been these past couple of months?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I was abroad for a bit, 

Back though :chairshot


3.58 sec that's unbeatable !


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Big balls doesn't always mean a win. Watch this berk without sniggering at his car. I've probably posted it before but so what.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

how topical 

ambition greater than capability, lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

There's a lot of it about


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

What a way to waste a million $$$s


----------



## rage33 (Oct 12, 2011)

He was lucky. Only a broken back!?! 


"Did i make make it?, Is everyone happy?"

No. You fail! People have started leaving! Lol


----------

